# Please Pray for My Son



## ronpasley (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep my son Justin in your prayers, me and wife just brought him home from Nashville Tenn. He is 19 help us lift him before our Father to break this addiction of drugs and  alcohol.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 3, 2011)

Prayers sent for you and your family.  I feel the pain you're having, we're going through the same thing.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 3, 2011)

Praying for long term soberity.......................................


----------



## BCPerry (Apr 3, 2011)

You guys have my prayers. Just hold him and talk to him. But keep in mind, it really does take some form of help to stop. Whether it be AA, NA, or rehab, he needs help.


----------



## turk2di (Apr 3, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## fullstrut (Apr 3, 2011)

With God all things are possible. Prayers sent!


----------



## messenger (Apr 3, 2011)

Praying for God's healing hand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Prayers sent for the healing of your son and strength and patience to endure this process for you and your wife.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 3, 2011)

*re:*

Right there with you and your wife in prayer Ron!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 3, 2011)

Prayers sent,brother. May God take that craving away from your son,and give him his life back.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 3, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## MTMiller (Apr 3, 2011)

praying for your son.  Hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## ts602 (Apr 3, 2011)

May God show you and your son the way in which to go.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 3, 2011)

May God bless your faith that you show when asking for prayer


----------



## carver (Apr 3, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## lablover (Apr 4, 2011)

Prayers sent friend.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 4, 2011)

prayer sent. going throw the same thing with me 18 year old brother-in-law.


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Milkman (Apr 4, 2011)

prayers added for Justin and the family.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RPM (Apr 4, 2011)

Praying for Justin and your entire family.  This stuff hurts everyone that cares for him.  I echo BC.  He and your family need help to work through this.  It's a hard road you have before you.  With the Grace of a loving GOD you all can make it.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your prayer a newness has begin, The Holy Spirit is working.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 5, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 6, 2011)

praying for all of you


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gotta find a way to get through to him that he's still young enough to have a prosperous life.....he can still turn things around and no go down a road of ruins.

I'll pray.

Sometimes the best thing is to find one of those scared-straight programs


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 6, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 7, 2011)

Prayers said for Justin and your family.


----------



## belle&bows (Apr 7, 2011)

Continuing to pray for y'all. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sniper22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Prayers added from here, My God take control of his life. Through Christ all things are possible. I pray for the Salvation of your child.


----------



## sniper22 (Apr 7, 2011)

georgia357 said:


> Prayers sent for you and your family.  I feel the pain you're having, we're going through the same thing.



Prayers added for your family as well.
God Bless


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Lorri (Apr 10, 2011)

ronpasley said:


> Thank you all for your prayer a newness has begin, The Holy Spirit is working.



Awesome news - my prayers added as well that he continues on the right road to recover and he adds GOD to his life as his addiction.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm praying that God will strengthen your son and that God will rid him of this addiction.
I'm praying you all your family Ron.


----------

